#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 20.0

## minxiam

recently released



edit: now 20.0.2See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## Joule

I did tested today with the in remote desktop and it works perfectly. Highly recommend this solution.

----------


## himmelstern

> I did tested today with the in remote desktop and it works perfectly. I highly recommend this solution.



Did you bought it? this new user as a reseller is reliable?

----------


## pibygucyk

> Coming soon the official announcement, PM me to access the future... now!



yesterday sent message, kindly waiting for your reply

----------


## Honey59

How it works. "Remote desktop". Is virtual machine or something like that?

----------


## himmelstern

Check it using like team viewer or anydesk software, remote user connection

----------


## nodongle.biz

If somebody will share the DVD, it will greatly help to prepare the solution.

----------


## cadguy

> If somebody will share the DVD, it will greatly help to prepare the solution.



Not yet released. pre release is running.

----------


## Jovilo sil

any notice for for ETAP 20 Pls

----------


## isra

> If somebody will share the DVD, it will greatly help to prepare the solution.



As far as I can remember, you always said I didn't need any software

----------


## nodongle.biz

The software files is require for analyze changes in the protection and prepare working solution.

----------


## cadguy

V 20 available now.

----------


## nodongle.biz

Really? Complete solution with custom activation number?

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## pibygucyk

I will get installer today at work.

----------


## minxiam

----

----------


## pibygucyk

Have 20 installer!

----------


## cadguy

Just got a news people charge too high per single PC !!!! Is that insane? 
How much per byte..... haha
Pirated software, locked to PC.... shame...

----------


## user82

> Just got a news people charge too high per single PC !!!! Is that insane? 
> How much per byte..... haha
> Pirated software, locked to PC.... shame...



how much monies?

----------


## pibygucyk

> Just got a news



Chinese say "thief shouting thief"
start "outraged unemployed seller against all other sellers" movement starring cadguy as single participant
you quote this public, not mind

----------


## mortyfield

ETAP 20 not even a single problem so far, everythin works.
Thanks dude!

----------


## HooK!

Did anyone cr@ck v20 yet? If so, are you p@tching exe and dll's (like in older versions), or are you using dongle emulator?
Thanks!

----------


## Jovilo sil

Could someone provide the version 20 installer? would be much appreciated :Lemo:

----------


## himmelstern

Etap is working on etap 20.1 or etap 21 version release

----------


## cadguy

Where from came 20.1 and 21 yet?

----------


## minxiam

----

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## himmelstern

> Where from came 20.1 and 21 yet?



An etap representative told us to the company where I work the new features of etap 20 on a commercial presentation. Also show us what they are working on for future releases.

----------


## minxiam

----

----------


## cadguy

[h=Design, Operation, & Automation]1[/h]Built upon a **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Platform


ETAP 20 series offers an impressive set of innovative, time-saving electrical safety capabilities, advanced renewable energy modeling & simulation tools, leading-edge co-simulation technology, and model-driven real-time network management solutions. ETAP 20.0.1 is the latest upgrade to the ETAP 20 series. This point release includes minor fixes and performance improvements, without changes to the calculation modules.

3.569 GB.

----------


## pibygucyk

Bugs4Bucks everywhere, even in posts.
Sure, my browser and everyone's else are to blame.
LoL

----------


## n.k

Hi, do you have solution for ETAP 19.5 if you do please share if u can

----------


## n.k

Hi, do you have solution for ETAP 18-19.5 if you do please share if u can

----------


## himmelstern

That solution is for 1 machine? Or unlimited machines?

I'm asking because i buyed a solution for 1 machine, for two different softwares. I changed (upgraded) the hd for a ssd, and those soft never worked again, latter changed to the old disk to use it, and it didn't work because noted changes on the pc. Changed the pc-key of the machine.

----------


## mortyfield

I got almost 2 month ago, work on any machine installed (laptop and office pc installed)
first I try get of someone else and faulty fixed, crashed during seller TeamViewer (LoL)

----------


## Beremauro

@ Minxiam,thanks a lot.great service!!

----------


## vjvijay88

Share me etap 20 vjvijay88@gmail.com

----------


## mortyfield

> @ Minxiam,thanks a lot.great service!!



thanks Minxiam from me too

----------


## electrical.dangerous

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## rizla1988

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 19



thank you for your sharing.

any problem with the installation?

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 19



Could you share this in other storage like google drive ...I can not download from mega.nz because i have limited quota. Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

> Could you share this in other storage like google drive ...I can not download from mega.nz because i have limited quota. Thanks







Use megadownloader, works fine.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,

Has any one installed ETAP 19.0.1

----------


## uaytac

Link is dead.

----------


## raj151857

VFD ,DC Modules are working fine please confirm

----------


## mouhos

> Link is dead.



Yes links not works anymore
What ETAP version? 20?

----------


## mouhos

> recently released, available
> 
> edit: now 20.0.1



How to get?

----------


## uaytac

Please share Etap 20.

----------


## mahfouz

Please share again ; link is dead

----------


## vjvijay88

Kindly share me c r a c k 19 .5 or 20

----------


## PemulA

> Use megadownloader, works fine.



Probably you have already downloaded .. could you share for us here bro himmelstern. thanksSee More: Etap 20.0

----------


## yayo_

> Probably you have already downloaded .. could you share for us here bro himmelstern. thanks



Yes help us! How I havent seen this?!

----------


## mouhos

link of ETAP 20?

----------


## vjvijay88

Omg  :Saturn:

----------


## himmelstern

> Probably you have already downloaded .. could you share for us here bro himmelstern. thanks



I downloaded it, but I can not share it.

that solution was developed from a med creator user. that kind of work is very appreciated. contact med creator and buy a copy, he is very reliable. I appreciate the work of this med creator.

----------


## mortyfield

> please contact CG and buy a copy



Wait... what? Really? Your dear seller should stop his subjects from doing this

I see you insist with this so, when back at my place, I will post some new stuff from the remote TeamViewer session in which I tested the ETAP 20 "fixed" by your beloved seller, the one in which there was that entertaining moment in which his ETAP crashed (it will be amusing for everyone to see what your seller wrote when the bug crashed ETAP)




> that kind of work is very appreciated.



I try to respect everyone's right to have an opinion or even to advertise, but speak for yourself, rest assured you're not with the many in this, I (and others I talked with) don't appreciate his work and I can't be blamed for that, he wants me to pay him for broken software and also test for him? Really?

...this is ETAP 20 thread...

----------


## mouhos

> Wait... what? Really? Your dear seller should stop his subjects from doing this
> 
> I see you insist with this so, when back at my place, I will post some new stuff from the remote TeamViewer session in which I tested the ETAP 20 "fixed" by your beloved seller, the one in which there was that entertaining moment in which his ETAP crashed (it will be amusing for everyone to see what your seller wrote when the bug crashed ETAP)
> 
> I try to respect everyone's right to have an opinion or even to advertise, but speak for yourself, rest assured you're not with the many in this, I (and others I talked with) don't appreciate his work and I can't be blamed for that, he wants me to pay him for broken software and also test for him? Really?
> 
> ...this is ETAP 20 thread...



You have ETAP 20? Can share with me?

----------


## yayo_

> You have ETAP 20? Can share with me?



Share for all. Just be careful with the upload and use VPN. If we could buy software, we can do it in official companies, not through cra*ckers ♂️

----------


## mortyfield

> please contact CG and buy a copy, he is very reliable. I appreciate the work of CG.



Yes, contact for bugs, crashes, buy a copy! LoooooooooooooL













Your seller friend say *Bug present* and *I am to check* but sorry, not me, I not waste more time with this, if even crash his own computer
LoooooooooooooooooooooooooL
Money for this? Not even for free as gift,

Was no beta mr. Seller Advocate, these trash talk defence you do
Low sloppy work done, your seller friend not good at, simple

please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*
please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*
please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*
please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*
please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*

----------


## himmelstern

:Smile:

----------


## mortyfield

> I really don't understand so much hate in those messages with a new troll account whit the purpose of low down the reputation of this soft med creator.



Real story that happened to me, a software crashing during a TeamViewer demo, thought to share as the amusing moment that was, without mentioning anyone, I thought it curious how you were so fast in making a false defence and trying so hard in changing subject, I understand why now. LoL
One who has multiple clone accounts (_vo..., gi..ja)) talking about troll accounts.
Hate? Was a funny moment, nothing more, even now thinking of that it makes me LoL, regardless, it's because of the way you reacted that now everyone knows, you were the one exposing your BugMaster not me.
Low down what? LoL




> other users also bought him other software licenses, and I don't hear complaints about it.



Maybe you're talking with the other accounts of you, multiple people I talked with complained of bugs, but nevermind, I don't use his stuff and never will, I don't care.
I have nothing with you or your BugMaster, you can stop now, we know by now how biased you are, no need to convince anyone.
If it makes you happy I can say his ETAP didn't crashed, that it was my fault, that stars were unaligned, anything... just stop this false advertising you do.
You can say the video I have is fake, do the complete dish, what matters now, go go go




> If CG disappears



If who disappears? I got it, you were kidding...
LoL

please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*

----------


## Honey59

Hi guys. I have had communication with CG via email and it is my opinion that he is a reliable person. I have not done any business with him because of lack of money as I am a new engineer. I hope to have a transaction with him soon. New versions of all programs have bugs. This is what the technical support you get when you buy it is for. But in this case it is better to use older versions that are equally functional so as not to suffer from these inconveniences.

----------


## mortyfield

> Hi guys. I have had communication with CG via email and it is my opinion that he is a reliable person. I have not done any business with him because of lack of money as I am a new engineer. I hope to have a transaction with him soon. New versions of all programs have bugs. This is what the technical support you get when you buy it is for. But in this case it is better to use older versions that are equally functional so as not to suffer from these inconveniences.



I had no intention of this crazy talks, if his subject uncalled advocate didn't talked nonsense.
That bug was happening at him alone. I checked same ETAP at two other sellers and got it from one days later.
What is so hard to understand, it was a bug in his work and I have video proving that.. is not important, I don't care about his work, I don't need it, I already have ETAP.
Focus on the funny part, crash during demo, nothing else and let's move along.
OK, I will repeat 100 times a day: CG is perfect, no bugs in his work, what happened was my fault. Completely not true.






> it is my opinion that he is a reliable person



I don't know about others, but I need software properly fixed and working without crashing, that's the most reliable thing I need.




> But in this case it is better to use older versions that are equally functional so as not to suffer from these inconveniences.



Or use properly fixed software like I did, here I go again, can't help myself, but it's true. LoLSee More: Etap 20.0

----------


## himmelstern

> Maybe you're talking with the other accounts of you, multiple people I talked with complained of bugs....
> LoL
> 
> please contact CG and buy a copy *Bug present*



How trust to account (Junior Member) that was created for a month ago? or even less? and have no new threads. It Has not even one post about related topics of engineering problems, User is not asking about the use of standards or electrical books? and it's talking about multiple accounts ??? really??.

What is the purpose of those posts from this user? I mean ?? is an account from another reseller that looks for an unfair competition? It seems obvious. If you bought that 20.0 version from him, maybe you must use PM to ask him a Return guarantee or refund. but that is not the case. I only see a lot of incendiary (controversial) messages for failed a demonstration, that did not close with a sale.

These quality assurance issues that exist between customers and vendors are not for the public domain. It is confidential and sensitive information. It should not be publicly disclosed in forums and posts. I do not see that this soft med creator is a scammer who should be exposed publicly, as this member tries to show it every time that use egpet.

I think all of those messages must be edited and deleted. for the due respect of this user and other community users. even for the respect of all the readers of this forum. 

These messages from this new troll account do not focus on free expression, and on free opinion. These messages that we can see in the previous posts, all of them are written with the clear intention of exposing sensitive information, defame, discredit, delegitimize, perjured, insult, slander. 
This is a very separate issue from free opinion or expression. All of your posts in this forum are far away from discussion of ideas or the discussion on related topics to electrical engineering, those mesages are clearly centered at users. These messages do not reflect the positive aspects of users, or reflecting their attributes, quite the opposite, those messages only seek to prejudice their reputation.

----------


## mortyfield

> How trust to account (Junior Member) that was created for a month ago?  or even less? and have no new treads. Have no topic related for engineering problems, is not asking about the use of standards or electrical books? and it's talking about multiple accounts???



Yes, you have at least 2 more accounts, I was looking through your posts few days ago, to see who is this seller advocate, they are quite easy to spot.




> What is the purpose of those posts from this user? I mean?? is an account from another reseller, that looks an unfair competition, It seems obvious. If you bought that 20.0 version from him, maybe you must use PM to ask him a Return guarantee. but that is not the case. I only see a lot of incendiary messages for failed a demonstration, that did not close with a sale.



I am whoever you want, I already waste too much time with this, you're just a bad seller advocate.




> These quality assurance issues that exist between customers and vendors are not for the public domain. it is confidential and sensitive information. it should not be publicly disclosed in forums and post. I do not see that this med creator is a scammer who should be exposed publicly as he tries to show it.



I have not exposed nothing and what I did post exposed nobody, it was you exposing your master when, out of nothing, you started presenting childish excuses for the ETAP crash and referring names, "it was maybe beta", "it's the software, not the solution" and so and so..




> I think all of those messages must be edited and deleted. for the respect of this user and other community users. for the respect of all the readers of this forum.



Maybe leave only messages who are favorable to what you think your seller interests are, no?

His ETAP crashing was an amusing moment, no matter how you put it or how much you try to change history and try to make everyone look the other way. Doing this the way you do it it's only hurting the one who's name cannot be told.

----------


## sanyad

Don't be crazy, the Wtap 19.0.1 solution by CG is not working well. Even for a load flow solution for 10 buses, the ETAP is giving following error "Calculation process terminated abnormally - Exit Code- C0000135. I would stick to v16.

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rubenneme

la solucion de donde sale de lavteam de wi. entoneces has la inversa y sabes dar la solucion  a los demas .

----------


## mahfouz

> Don't be crazy, the Wtap 19.0.1 solution by CG is not working well. Even for a load flow solution for 10 buses, the ETAP is giving following error "Calculation process terminated abnormally - Exit Code- C0000135. I would stick to v16.



I have tested with 20 buses and works perfectly

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

look very nice

----------


## andrea117

please share with me etap 19 solution

----------


## andrea117

> Load Flow
> 
> 
> Short-Circuit
> 
> 
> Load Flow
> 
> 
> ...



please share with me etap 19 solution

----------


## Top4ok

> Don't be crazy, the Wtap 19.0.1 solution by CG is not working well. Even for a load flow solution for 10 buses, the ETAP is giving following error "Calculation process terminated abnormally - Exit Code- C0000135. I would stick to v16.



 Error: Calculation process terminated abnormally-Exit Code-C0000135:
Solution: The specified message may appear when running load flow type calculations with ETAP 18.1.1. This is a Compiler installation problem. Please save your ETAP Project file and close it. Then for correction please run the following files with administrator rights: C:\ETAP 1811\Other\ww_ifort_redist_intel64_2016.4.246.msi C:\ETAP1811\Other\w_cprof_p_11.1.072_redist_intel6  4\w_cprof_p_11.1.072_redist _intel64.exe

----------


## sanyad

Thanks a lot, @Top4ok. But I have both v18 & v19. In v18, I am not facing issues. But for v19, I have the above issue. Both the files u mentioned are not available in the Other folder under the ETAP directory. I have another issue while creating a New Project. When I create a project, entered the file name, and pressed ok but the form where we select "ETAP Authentication" & "Windows Authentication", all the fields are disabled/grayed and I am not able to create a new project. I am feeling an issue in V18 & V19. However, I can open existing projects.

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## Top4ok

sanyad. hard case, maybe you need to reinstall Windows)
I have 19.01 and everything works fine

----------


## sanyad

ok Top4ok, I will try on another computer and revert back with the outcome. Thanks a lot for your feedback.

Update: Yes u were right. It is working on another computer well. Thank a lot.

----------


## PemulA

> sanyad. hard case, maybe you need to reinstall Windows)
> I have 19.01 and everything works fine



Bro Top4ok .. could you share ETAP 19.01 with me including solution. I was late to download it from someone here due to the link was dead. Thank you in advanced

----------


## yayo_

> Bro Top4ok .. could you share ETAP 19.01 with me including solution. I was late to download it from someone here due to the link was dead. Thank you in advanced



He doesnt response anymore. There is no one who has downloaded?! If I would have downloaded that, now everybody would have it.

----------


## sanyad

Check This **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> Check This **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link did not work ....

----------


## asadikum

> Check This **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



source not found or deleted

----------


## sanyad

Check This **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanyad

Link working but Check here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> Check This **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much bro Sanyad

----------


## yayo_

> Link working but Check here
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you so much, it works  :Smile:

----------


## himmelstern

> Error: Calculation process terminated abnormally-Exit Code-C0000135:
> 
> 
> Solution: The specified message may appear when running load flow type calculations with ETAP 18.1.1. This is a Compiler installation problem. Please save your ETAP Project file and close it. Then for correction please run the following files with administrator rights: C:\ETAP 1811\Other\ww_ifort_redist_intel64_2016.4.246.msi C:\ETAP1811\Other\w_cprof_p_11.1.072_redist_intel6  4\w_cprof_p_11.1.072_redist _intel64.exe



But its etap 18.1.1 not 19See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## Top4ok

> But its etap 18.1.1 not 19



yes, but the solution is the same for 19

----------


## sanyad

Anyone have any info about v19.1.1. I heard that v19.1.1 is also available in open with med.

----------


## dashnero

Hi, Kindly re share.. I cannot access it. .

----------


## minxiam

----

----------


## sanyad

I have v18 & 19 both. I was even happy with v12. I will not need v20 at least for next 3-4 years. Till then someone will share it. Thanks a lot.

----------


## yayo_

> I have v18 & 19 both. I was even happy with v12. I will not need v20 at least for next 3-4 years. Till then someone will share it. Thanks a lot.



Noboddy really needs it ... but v20 is full of new features. Power*Factory same, but nobody do not has a new version, we are out of luck!

----------


## PemulA

> I have v18 & 19 both. I was even happy with v12. I will not need v20 at least for next 3-4 years. Till then someone will share it. Thanks a lot.



Bro Sanyad ... could you share ETAP v18 with us ? Thanks

----------


## sanyad

I Think u have v19.0.1C already. WHy u need v18.
BTW - V18 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanyad

New features are always untested for real application. I will trust on v20 new features only when v21 will be there with same features updates (After getting inputs from v20 users)

----------


## mouhos

> ETAP 20.0.2 recently released, available. Contact for details.



Obrigado! Instalado ha poucos momentos e funciona na perfeicao.

----------


## PemulA

> I Think u have v19.0.1C already. WHy u need v18.
> BTW - V18 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



whatever i always need  :Friendly Wink:  ... BTW Thank you very much Bro Sanyad

----------


## himmelstern

ETAP 20.4



source, from etap webinar.See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## krep22

Hello,
Any idea when v20 ******** will be available?

----------


## Honey59

Hi bros: Im an electrical Engineer Student and Im finishing my pre-gradutate thesis. Im tryng to use 12.1 version but it has a few characteristics (Arc Flash). The 16th version has so many bugs. The 20th version has better options on this subject. Can someone of you share with me that version?. 
Thanks in advance and excuse me but english is not my native language.

----------


## Honey59

for that person who has helped me... thank you, thank you very much, you are a great person. your effort in this purpose was both decisive and well-timed.

----------


## Henryrcp

Muchas gracias a la persona que comparti&#243; el enlace al Etap 19, funciona muy bien esa versi&#243;n, Agradecido. Solo queda por posder usar las funcionalidades  tipo emtp del 20 para poder evaluar coordinaci&#243;n de aislamiento

----------


## vlady34

> Muchas gracias a la persona que compartió el enlace al Etap 19, funciona muy bien esa versión, Agradecido. Solo queda por posder usar las funcionalidades  tipo emtp del 20 para poder evaluar coordinación de aislamiento



Saludos, viendo los webinar y participando en ellos, para mi, la funcionalidad de EMTP deja mucho que desear, al final se requiere hacer toda la parte de EMT en PSCAD.

----------


## Henryrcp

[QUOTE=vlady34;384806]Saludos, viendo los webinar y participando en ellos, para mi, la funcionalidad de EMTP deja mucho que desear, al final se requiere hacer toda la parte de EMT en PSCAD.[/QUOTE
Me interesa alguna herramienta para relevar el ATPDraw.

----------


## efrach

Buenas tardes "elctrico.peligroso" el enlace para descargar ETAP 20 ya no funciona, por favor me podrias facilitar el link a rechvtupi@hotmail.com
Muchas Gracias de antemano

----------


## Henryrcp

Buenos dias, alguien a configurado el modulol GIS en Etap, intente y me solicita Google map api key, etap map server url y otras cosas

----------


## himmelstern

> Buenos dias, alguien a configurado el modulol GIS en Etap, intente y me solicita Google map api key, etap map server url y otras cosas

----------


## Henryrcp

Buenos dias, alguien a configurado el modulol GIS en Etap, intente y me solicita Google map api key, etap map server url y otras cosas
 El video ya tiene configurado todos eso paso.

----------


## minxiam

----

----------


## cadguy

Already got it almost a week back. They tried to improve speed a bit and some minor bugs fixed.

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, prepare the solution is not a problem.
The protection level is the same as for v16.

So, key-gen still works )

----------


## ebe

Thanks Brother Sanyad for the link on Etap.

Do you happen to have Digsilent PowerFactory? Please share as well. any version will do.

Warmest regards,

ebe

----------


## jasondux

There is a link for the solution for ETAP 20?

----------


## cadguy

Paid link, though cheap.

----------


## minxiam

20.0.4 released

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, 8 days ago.

----------


## minxiam

> Yes, 8 days ago.



A software release is when the developer announce it at such and makes it available to the general public, this happened today for 20.0.4

You talk about internal OTI versions availability, which is a different thing, I had that too back then, but other than (internally) announcing it , I didn't bother with.

I do make available internal versions (i.e. not production ready), but this is likely to happen with major versions releases (new features to check and so on)

FYR: internal build #20296 (available a week ago or so) 
        production build #20301 (2 days ago, but wouldn't be a first if this changes too) available officially starting today

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, that's correct.
The latest build dated 28.10.2020 is 20.0.4.20301.

----------


## cadguy

Anyway solution is the same.

----------


## mouhos

> 20.0.4 released



Obrigado!!

----------


## pdnk737

Hey can anyone share a link & solution for ETAP 20?

----------


## himmelstern

Who has etap 20?

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## Henryrcp

> Who has etap 20?



This is the Question.

Waiting.

Share Comunity?

----------


## ebe

> I Think u have v19.0.1C already. WHy u need v18.
> BTW - V18 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Bro Sanyad,
I have tried to install V18 but it can not open any file or create a new project.
Any solution to this problem with V18?

Many thanks.

----------


## pajohny

ETAP 19.0.1C was working perfectly. Now a days a message is being displayed (not every time). 
The message is 
"ETAP must be re-started due to system regionalization changes. Please re-start ETAP without saving your current database". 
By clicking OK or closing the message window, ETAP is working without any problem. No need to restart ETAP. How this message can be avoided. Already re-installed several times.

----------


## etapexpert

Search under downloadly.ir for 19.0.1C. I did it but didnt installed as i have 16 version. which is okay for me.

----------


## pijote

Any update?

----------


## raha2018

i wish i could have this (version 20 or newer) but never happened, tried days and searched long long, if anyone could share it for me.

----------


## pdnk737

please share etap 20 link

----------


## pdnk737

Hi,
Request anyone to share etap 20.04 link ..

thinking of hope here :Suspicion: 

thanks

----------


## efrach

Hola EBE, intenta cambiando la fecha del sistema (WINDOWS) colocando 2020 en vez 2021 y listo

----------


## luisfebresq

Hi guys! Could you share ETAP 20 installer???? thanks in advance!

----------


## win_win

Yo tengo los iso originales de las versiones 20 hasta la versión 21 incluso, descargados desde el propio Help Center de ETAP, pero no tengo el *****....  :Frown:

----------


## Henryrcp

Por favor comparte el enlace a las versiones 20.5 y 21 por favor.

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

ETAP 2020 Technical Setup Details
Software Full Name: ETAP 2020
*Setup File Name: ETAP_19.0.1Cx64.rar*
Full Setup Size: 3.7 GB
Setup Type: Offline Installer / Full Standalone Setup
Compatibility Architecture: 64 Bit (x64)
Latest Version Release Added On: 29th Aug 2020
Developers: ETAP

----------


## luisfebresq

Hi buddy! Could you please share ETAP 20? Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## Rudi The One

hi dear PemuIA

Can you share again please?, I need it. Thanks alot for helping

----------


## nodongle.biz

*ETAP 21.0.2* was released.
The solution is available by request.

----------


## cadguy

21.0.2 officially not released yet. 21.0.1 still official version and works great.

----------


## Henryrcp

So? Share.

----------


## cadguy

> So? Share.



Oxygen and water too bears a cost.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Does any one have this file

ETAP2050EN-20364.rar

I have the route
ETAP2050EN-20364\ETAPSETUP

cab5.rar
cab6.rar

missed files and damaged.

if some one can share to me that files.

thanks

----------


## cadguy

> Does any one have this file
> 
> ETAP2050EN-20364.rar
> 
> I have the route
> ETAP2050EN-20364\ETAPSETUP
> 
> cab5.rar
> cab6.rar
> ...



Do you need only the two files cab 5 and cab6? Please mail me. Thanks

----------


## leechoice11

hello,
shall i get your project file?
please... thanks 

leechoice11@gmail.com

----------


## jerryking

Pm for v21-

See More: Etap 20.0

----------


## asqha

Anyone have solution for etap 20.00?

----------


## X-Men

> Anyone have solution for etap 20.00?



etap 21.0.1 solution is available for exchange

email: al-motasem@ttu.edu.jo

----------


## nodongle.biz

@asqha
I have solution for ETAP 20.00
If you really need it, contact me.

----------


## asqha

please help me @nodongle, I really need this solution.

----------

